# Bachmann Emily Locomotive arrives.



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I got my Emily locomotive today from Reindeer Pass(Kidmans It is larger than I expected at 16" long and the tender was 11.5". The 4 1/4" wheel is impressive. I plan to make it into a Sterling Single.









































Love that big driver! Small wheel in front of it is also a driver.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

That should be a very nice redo, Jerry... Post the progress...


----------



## general1861 (Jan 22, 2010)

I am looking to buy one for my Thomas collection for daughter.. We are going to Entertrainment Juction this weekend to see if they have em in yet. They have 25% off all Thomas stuff thru Christmas... Jery how does uit run compared to the other Thomas Locos?. Our three We have runs really smooth and quiet...

Travis


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Blizzard outside right now and I don't think it would make the 4' circle around the tree, so have to wait and see. The small wheel in front of the big driver is also hooked to the motor.


----------



## adelmo (Jan 2, 2008)

My brother Bryan has been running Emily at Longwood Gardens (PA) and said she is a great runner and best of Thomas series. 

Looking forward to your Emily updates Jerry. 

Alan


----------



## Don Gage (Jan 4, 2008)

Jerry, 
You are not going to believe this... I ran the prototype on a 4' diameter curve just to see if it was possible. IT DID IT! Without a bind! 
Keep us posted on your progress, 
Don


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry, 
I'm also fascinated as the Stirling Single (the prototype) is a gorgeous loco - I'm looking forward to seeing what you come up with. 

I also suspect that someone in the UK will be offering a 'detailing' kit of etched brass parts to make it a real 'Single' ? 

So I googled "convert emily to Stirling Single" and found several threads, including a gscalecentral UK thread started by you... There are several conversions of the smaller scale 'Emily's online.


The small wheel in front of the big driver is also hooked to the motor. 
So that's what you meant when you put _"is also a driver"_. Technically, the prototype only has one driving wheel - the one with the rod on it, of course. The front pair were/are (the engine still exists) a pilot truck, and the rear was fixed to the frame, like an American 4-4-0. (This is a 4-2-2 prototype, but it sounds as if Bachmann made it a 2-4-2?) 

Did I say it was gorgeous . .


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Is it me or are there a bunch of posts missing that were here this morning?


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

It is larger than I expected at 16" long 
Jerry - did you find any dimensions to see what scale it is supposed to be? 

Edit: Wikipedia says 50+ ft, so that's 18" in 1/32nd scale - maybe that's over the buffers? The Aster model is spec'd at 504mm, which is 19.8".


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

That would be a lot of fun to try to make more accurate, and the pro type is so unique. Around my house, my daughter would collapse if I got one and cut the face off


----------



## cocobear1313 (Apr 27, 2012)

I also have one due to arrive any day. I will convert it to battery. At some point a repaint will be in order. 

Dave


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

One way to deal with the splashers is to have Alan (www.galline.com) cut a new one in styrene. He's done some very intricate railings and curved windows, so all you need is a line drawing.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Today at the Colvin Run Mill display we were running Emily with four coaches, Thomas with Annie and Clarabelle, Percy with Troublesome Trucks and James and Toby [an LGB tram engine] pulling a string of LGB Christmas coaches and Christmas 2 axle gons. The younger kids seemed quite pleased. All ran quite well, although Thomas, and James were on loops with 1600 [16000] LGB curves, and Emily was on a circuit the used Aristo 10 ft diameter in the back and LGB 18000 curves in the front of the layout. We did test Emily on a circle of LGB 1500 curves and she did fine. 

Emily has the polarity switch labeled Large Scale / NMRA. 

Based on the driving wheel diameter of the locomotive being 4 1/8 in representing the 8 ft 1 in [97 in] drivers of the real locomotive, we have a nominal scale of 1:23.5. 
Applying that to the actual length of the engine and tender of 50 ft 7 in [607 in], the model should be about 26 inches long. Coupled together, Bachmann's Emily is about 28 inches in length; pretty good for a toy. That measurement works out to a scale of about 1:21.6. 

Overall, this fits well in the "close to 1:22.5" range. 

I am very pleased with our new addition to the "Thomas family".


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the info Jim, good research!


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry

Excellent locomotive project, we had the opportunity to work on gauge one:

Stirling Single


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah, that is nice Charles, but I can't afford the 5 grand to buy one!


----------



## harvey (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi Jerry,
I've seen this loco twice now and I understand it's also been out on the mainline a few times. I did visit the footplate the first time when it was stored in the old York Railway Museum before the current museum was built. In its day it was a very fast engine and I imagine very drafty.
Looking forward to seeing what improvements you make with it.
All the best of the season.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I am very pleased with our new addition to the "Thomas family". 
I am very tempted . . .


----------



## locojim (Aug 21, 2010)

Greetings all,

I too have a real soft spot for brit single wheelers. I built a "Sterling" out of Mamod parts back in 1995. See Steam in the Garden No. 33 May June 1976. I have an 00 scale Bachmann that I "chopped" the face off of just to put on the shelf as I do not run any 00 scale anymore. There is a good a book on the Sterling Singles by K. H. Leech and M. G. Boddy printed 1965 David & Charles (UK). There were many, perhaps half, of these engines that did not have the slots in the splashers and many that have the odd reverse curve on the cab roof. So this model is closer to a prototype than you may have thought!
I am looking forward to seeing these running at the train shows
Cheerio
Locojim


----------



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

I love the look of it too and my first thoughts were making it look like the original. By the way, what are the splashers mentioned above? The real challenge to me would be cutting the holes in that big driver wheel cover like the original. But I think it would really look neat seeing the wheel moving behind those openings. 

More reading and figured out splasher must be limey for fender. Thinking. May just do this.


----------



## Andre Anderson (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By mickey on 03 Mar 2013 08:18 PM 
I love the look of it too and my first thoughts were making it look like the original. By the way, what are the splashers mentioned above? The real challenge to me would be cutting the holes in that big driver wheel cover like the original. But I think it would really look neat seeing the wheel moving behind those openings. More reading and figured out splasher must be limey for fender. Thinking. May just do this. 
Those big things that are over the drivers, in another words that thing you are going to cut holes in. Just remember that this will not be a scale Sterling, this locomotive is built to "Thomas" scale. That being said it is still a great locomotive and runs well.

Andre


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Not all the stirling singles had the "ventilated" splashers. For example


http://vintagegraphics.co.uk/catalog/popup_image.php/pID/356


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

As long as I can get a general appearance of a Stirling Single I will be happy. Not worried about scale/etc. I hobby for fun, I don't agonize over this and that. I'll be happy with the result. Quite a bit of discussion about the parts for a 'conversion' to the Single over on Large Scale Central, in the Reviews forum and the Rolling stock forum. Address for the guy in the UK selling kits is there also. You get a backhead/smokebox/throttle/misc parts.


----------



## dave2657 (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi Jerry 
The company selling the Emily conversion kit is Garden Railway Specialists over in Princes Risborough UK. It cost me £58 which is about 90 USD. I will let you have details of the kit contents when mine arrives. 
Regards 
Dave


----------



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

Dave, did yours ever arrive?


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I got my set from them, but have not done anything with it yet.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Can anyone else verify how much their big drive wheel is warped on Emily? Turn her upside down and run with wires. They look like an engineering joke to me. 

Andrew


----------



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

Can you post a video? I've been waiting on others feedback before buying. I jumped on board too quick with the original Bachmann Shay and Climax. Should have waited for version 2.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

She makes a bit of a racket on her side, even worse upside down.
I am concerned about the warped wheels.

Andrew


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Mine seems fine.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Jerry, 

Have you inverted it and looked or just going by how it runs on the track?

Andrew


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Andrew, I had not, but did after seeing yours, mine is fine. I wish someone would start tearing theirs apart and posting pix. Once I finish my MTH dome project I might dig into mine.


----------



## cocobear1313 (Apr 27, 2012)

Anyone interested in one of these, PM me as I regrettably must sell mine which is brand new in its unopened box. 

Dave


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Posted By Garratt on 25 May 2013 11:26 AM
Thanks Jerry, I was wondering if it is just how they make them with very 'loose' tolerances like their rolling stock wheels. Some wibbly wobbly. More Chinee crap! 
I am having difficulty with a well known online eBay dealer, 'theFS' He is in complete denial claiming there is nothing wrong with it. 

Andrew


----------



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

He has them on all the time. I've been watching the auctions going from 150 to 190. Let me know how it comes out, as I may scratch him off my list. Did he watch the video?


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

He will, and he will slowly realize in time what else is in place. 
I know the forum is not the place for bagging vendors but this guy has proven to be a compulsive liar. Something that started out as a small shipping issue which I proved that he was incorrect has resulted in him sending faulty merchandise to Australia which is typical from discount vendors as they assume it won't be returned. Now he gloats and infers doing this deliberately in correspondence replying with comments such as HaHaHa! and "Do unto others as they do unto you" all for just questioning his BS. He behaves like a classic narcissist. I am happy to repair it myself but Bachmann don't supply the parts. I have contacted them and awaiting reply.
It is not feasible to pay $100 in return shipping for a faulty kids toy and they know that but I will, and saturate YouTube with videos to warn people. The best outcome is for Bachmann to send me the part otherwise both parties get a good education regrading their bad quality control and dealer arrogance. It is a kids toy and this is the crap I have to put up with from some discount dealers in the USA. I spend heaps on this hobby. St Aubins - History! Ridge Road 5 connies, 4 with split gears new - History! Now this scum bucket. I have the time, inclination and resources to educate these money grabbing pricks. I usually only buy of smaller trusted dealers but strayed once again... 

Andrew


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

You mean that wiggle isn't intentional? 
I thought it was to help Miss Emily Sass shay down the track 

John


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Percy keeps an eye on her rear end.

Andrew


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

Andrew, 

It’s hard to tell from your videos, is the wheel warped, or has it been pressed onto the axle not square? Or is the axle not straight? 

Have you pulled the axle out to investigate?

Alan


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Alan, 

I am not too sure as I have not pulled it apart yet. It would void any warranty. If it is anything like Thomas there is a deep boss at the wheel hub that the axle with insulating plastic sleeve slide into. A screw holds the wheel onto the end of the axle. There is no way for it to be assembled crooked or with the quartering out. A bent axle would result in a wonky drive gear and premature wear. We will see. 
I am still waiting to decide what to do but have only until the end of the week to send back because of the way PayPal disputes work. The eBay seller is not interested in the truth of any matter. 

Andrew


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

Yes you're probably right, you could void the warranty and I understand and agree with your reasoning to try and send it back for a replacement. I'd hate for you to be going through this trouble if its an 'easy' fix. 

Good luck 

Alan


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I bought mine from Kidman's, they have Reindeer Pass G scale online store in Des Moines. Nice people to deal with and competitive prices.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I stick with established dealers and know I can return items, and skip the mickey mouse evil bay crap. Later RJD


----------



## cocobear1313 (Apr 27, 2012)

Actually, if you have the original receipt, you can scan it and probably get a replacement direct from Bachman. At a minimum, they would send you a new power module. 

Dave


----------



## Pterosaur (May 6, 2008)

Garratt...I know it's not the same engine but I have had the exact same issue with every Lionel Atlantic I have ever bought off ebay. In all cases the steel tyre that is pressed on to the plastic spoked wheel is simply not pressed evenly all around. Going around the wheel "pinching" the rim with fingers or a small padded clamp fixes 'em right up. Something to look into anyway. 

I know some of the sellers tried to unload a "wobbling engine" cheap not knowing what a simple fix it was. Like I said, may be your issue, maybe not.


----------



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

So Andrew, where did you end up?


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Yeah Dave. I have contacted Bachmann. 
Mickey, I am waiting on some new wheels from Bachmann. They should be here in about a week I guess. 
Pterosaur, The wheels are one piece so no badly fitted tires. Thanks for the tip though. 

Andrew


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

After comunicaing with Bachmann I was told to contact them with my address so they could send me spare parts. 
I had already contacted them at this point but was given a slightly different e-mail address so I contacted them again with my address details. 
Nothing arrived weeks later so I contacted them again and they said they had not received any correspondence from me which is incorrect as only one of the e-mail addresses they gave me was incorrect. 
I finally received a delivery today with some spare parts but they sent me the wrong drive wheels. They sent me the small ones instead of the large ones. 
They have seen the video therefore am aware of which wheels are warped. 
Bad move Bachmann. The question is: How many Emily warped wheel videos do they want on YouTube from me? 

Andrew


----------



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

If it weren't for bad luck, you'd have no luck at all. Hope it improves.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Mickey, There has been a bit of a mix-up it seems. 
I have now spoken to Bachmann and they tell me they sent a second package with the large wheels a few days after they sent the small package with the small wheels. 
Should be here in the next few days then I guess, my crystal ball isn't working at the moment either. 

I noticed you asked about the splashers previously. Even if you could cut the openings in the green body the wheels are also covered up inside by the black chassis. That would have to be modified also which will weaken it a little. 

Also it has been criticized for not having much room behind the backhead for an engineer to stand. This has been speculated because of room needed for the motor etc. This is not the case though, there is plenty of space behind the motor. In fact it would not be too difficult to move the backhead forward with some plastic cutting. interestingly in the backhead space there are speaker holes and a spot for a 40mm speaker and mounting posts for something. Maybe future Emily's will have sound, who knows? 

Andrew


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

It has now been 3 weeks since Rodney Watkins from Bachmann telephoned me 2 am in the morning and told me the correct replacement wheels were sent. 
He claimed they were sent some weeks prior. That ads up to a month or so and still waiting... 

Andrew


----------



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

Patience is a virtue. But a pain in the rear to have it.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Bucksco here on MLS says Bachamnn Spare Parts said they sent the parts some time ago but Rodney Watkins from spare parts now tells me he has not yet sent it even though he told me he sent the chassis mid last month after the first package with the incorrect small wheels. 
When he phoned me 3 weeks ago he actually first said he had a package to send me right in front of him but then later said he had already sent the second package after the first package because of a mix-up. I am in no way confused to what he told me, I ask very specific questions.
It has now been nearly three months since I first contacted Bachmann Spare Parts.
The truth of the matter will be revealed in time. I will keep everyone posted on any apparent progress. 


Andrew


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Rodney Watkins is now giving me the run around asking for further time before he posts.

He had the package right in front of him 3 weeks ago.
He refuses to indicate much in e-mail. 
They are just stalling and trying to create a problem.


Andrew


----------



## trainwreck (Jun 16, 2016)

*It's Been Over 3 years, Whatever Happened?*



Garratt said:


> Rodney Watkins is now giving me the run around asking for further time before he posts.
> 
> He had the package right in front of him 3 weeks ago.
> He refuses to indicate much in e-mail.
> ...


This last post was over three years ago, did you ever get the parts to fix your loco? I've been thinking of buying G Scale Thomas and Emily, now I don't think so...

Bill in FtL


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

trainwreck said:


> This last post was over three years ago, did you ever get the parts to fix your loco? I've been thinking of buying G Scale Thomas and Emily, now I don't think so...
> 
> Bill in FtL


I did eventually get parts. I refused to be jerked around by the above mentioned person. The evasive tactics used rather than do the right thing for a paying customer was unbelievable. He eventually sent a pair of replacement small wheels rather than the big ones that warped. There was no misunderstanding. He then claimed he sent another which I tracked and it never left the Bachmann facility, after which he claimed he sent it by using the first package's tracking. He finally sent for the third time claimed, what I needed to repair the locomotive. There were plenty more twists and turns to the story which took several months all up. His deception attempts were pathetic to say the least but I did eventually get what was owed to me. 

If you like the Thomas range, don't hesitate to get them. I believe most Bachmann Emily wheels are fairly straight. I suspect the eBay vendor I bought from may have damaged my Emily locomotive but that is another story. He was abusive to me in perhaps a dozen messages because I suggested that he was not the 'cheapest on the web' after proving that his overseas shipping costs were excessive compared to what others charge. He later laughed at me when I informed him the locomotive he sent was damaged. Two narcissist jerks I no longer bother with. Just another day buying trains from the USA. 

Anyway, back to the Bachmann Thomas locomotives. They are built fairly tough and I'm impressed with the chunky gears inside. Far more robust than anything in the early Big Hauler or Spectrum line. The axles all run in brass bushes. 

Andrew


----------



## trainwreck (Jun 16, 2016)

Thanks Andrew, 

Glad to hear you finally got it squared away, sorry it was such a hassle. Thanks also for the news of gear improvements, gears (and poor quality universal joints that split) have always been problematic in the Bachmann line across all scales and gauges.

Bill in FtL


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

My Sterling Single(Emily) has held up well so far.


----------

